
Can You Read People's Emotions? - marojejian
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/03/well-quiz-the-mind-behind-the-eyes/?smid=fb-nytimes&WT.z_sma=HL_CYR_20131004&_r=3
======
marojejian
Best of all... research done by Sacha Baron Cohen's cousin.

